# started brittany pups



## cavs112 (Dec 27, 2008)

a friend of mine is looking for a started brittany pup to begin hunting with i was wondering where the best place to begin looking for one would be?


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

The Upland forum, the one below this one on the main forums page, is where you need to be.


----------

